# Best cut I've found; on Sale from WoodPeckers for $77



## madts

This sounds like an ad. to me


----------



## sawdustsux

ha.


----------



## Dusty56

Did you copy your "review" word for word from the manufacturers home site ? Sad to say the least : (
How long have you owned it and actually used it ? What have you cut with it ? 
What the H&%% are "WH style carbide teeth " ? 
How much did you pay for it and what saw are you using it on ?


----------



## a1Jim

Joe thanks for the Review ,perhaps you don't know there are a good number of kid members?
Some of the gang gets a little suspicious since we get a lot of spam on LJs


----------



## AttainableApex

so does it even cut well?


----------



## Howie

I really thought this was for reviews and comments (good or bad) from everyone that owned that particular product.
Jim is right about the kids.


----------



## Mike67

Can the mods please remove the language?


----------



## blackcherry

Here one for the Joe column…I've been using these blades TS 2000 RIDGE CARBIDE since the early 80's and can say they are one of the best blade on the market bar none. I mainly cut kiln dry hardwoods from cherry to the hardest rosewood you can cut. Fellow Jock's its only a review let not get our knicker tied up in a bunch…BC


----------



## Bertha

Joe just putting it out there. I'd like to hear the specs on this blade; Cherry? Joe? The price is Forrestish (is that a word? is now), so I'm curious.


----------



## blackcherry

Bertha here the blade manufacturer web page…http://ridgecarbidetool.com/specials/10-ts2000.html...I really like these blades I even have dado set in my shop. BC


----------



## Bertha

Dang, Cherry, the dado's are very reasonably priced. Thanks for the link, hoss. al


----------



## rdjack21

I have the new Ultra TS2000 and love it. I also have the dado master but have only used it a couple of times but those two times it did an exalant job.


----------



## REL

Ridge TS 2000 great blade. Use it all the time on my industrial SawStop. I like it better than my Forest blade, maybe because it was a bit less expensive. I own two Ridge blades, both indentical, haven't used the second one yet. The first one cuts like butter even after 5-6 years of use. Went right to the plant in Lindenhurst, NJ ? when I bought the first one.

Unfortunately didn't get your pricing on either blade. I paid about $90.00 for each. Still worth the price.


----------

